# DNP weight loss rate



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

With the dose of dnp I'm on and my caloric intake I should have a 2200 caloric deficit yet my weight isn't budging

i started at 12st 8 and I am now 12st 6 on day 8

I look much leaner and abs look much better

I'm eating high carbs this time 300gish a day

i know you hold water but could I really be holding as much water where my weight isn't budging


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

BJ98 said:


> With the dose of dnp I'm on and my caloric intake I should have a 2200 caloric deficit yet my weight isn't budging
> 
> i started at 12st 8 and I am now 12st 6 on day 8
> 
> ...


 so whats your mateince kcals?

Youve been on dnp and 2200kcals for 8 days and only down 2lbs?

bunk dnp, which lab is it

what other gear are you on


----------



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> so whats your mateince kcals?
> 
> Youve been on dnp and 2200kcals for 8 days and only down 2lbs?
> 
> ...


 2750ish maintenance - that's how much I'm eating a day

800mg dnp Ed

MAJESTIC BLUE DNP

Started at 200mg slowly made it up to 800mg

Test e Infiniti 250mg a week

anavar 150mg a day Infiniti


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

you've gone from 200mg to 800mg in 8 days ?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

BJ98 said:


> 2750ish maintenance - that's how much I'm eating a day
> 
> 800mg dnp Ed
> 
> ...


 800mg dnp lol its bunk mate.

On 250mg for a week i would expect you to be down 7-10 lbs. I usally lose 20lbs in 3 weeks when on dnp max dose 500mg and thats for the last 4-5 days


----------



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

Peasnall said:


> you've gone from 200mg to 800mg in 8 days ?


 Yes


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

800mg and only 2 lbs of weight loss in 8 days and eating highish carbs.

Throw it in the bin.


----------



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> 800mg dnp lol its bunk mate.
> 
> On 250mg for a week i would expect you to be down 7-10 lbs. I usally lose 20lbs in 3 weeks when on dnp max dose 500mg and thats for the last 4-5 days


 Could it be my cals by any chance or the amount of carbs I'm on, I do look leaner and more vascular, but My stomach looks bloated


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Throw it in the bin mate


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

BJ98 said:


> Could it be my cals by any chance or the amount of carbs I'm on, I do look leaner and more vascular, but My stomach looks bloated


 I always run 200g carbs and at maintenance i still lose 20lbs in 3 weeks mate

your dnp is utter rubbish if you can run 800mg and still function normally

After 8 days you should of burnt 7lbs of fat


----------



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> I always run 200g carbs and at maintenance i still lose 20lbs in 3 weeks mate
> 
> your dnp is utter rubbish if you can run 800mg and still function normally
> 
> After 8 days you should of burnt 7lbs of fat





Peasnall said:


> Throw it in the bin mate


 I used it about 4 weeks ago, I went from 14st 4 to 13st in 15 days and it's the same lab, I'm sweating and feel like my arms are burning so it must be real stuff, that's why I'm contemplating my diet or carb Intake


----------



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

Colin said:


> 800mg and only 2 lbs of weight loss in 8 days and eating highish carbs.
> 
> Throw it in the bin.


 I look leaner yet I'm bloating as well on it, I think I may have gained a lot of water around my mid section


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

BJ98 said:


> I look leaner yet I'm bloating as well on it, I think I may have gained a lot of water around my mid section


 I can tell you now your not taking 800mg of DNP.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd be on my arse from 800mg!


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

andyboro said:


> I'd be on my arse from 800mg!


 Most people would its clearly underdosed. On 500mg i cant even wear a watch as all the sweat builds up. I change my boxers and shirt twice a day and shower 3 times a day when on 500mg and training is very hard on that dose.

legit dnp i find 375mg good then finish the last 5-7days on 500mg


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Dnp screws with the scale. Initial massive weight loss from glycogen depletion, then water starts to build and the scale will stall. Stick to a deficit and wait for the water to clear a few days after finishing.

however a couple years back 750mg dnp had me sitting in a cold bath for hours a day and sweating at rest, breathing heavily. 800mg would have you feeling deathly, it's massively underdosed


----------



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

Growing Lad said:


> Dnp screws with the scale. Initial massive weight loss from glycogen depletion, then water starts to build and the scale will stall. Stick to a deficit and wait for the water to clear a few days after finishing.
> 
> however a couple years back 750mg dnp had me sitting in a cold bath for hours a day and sweating at rest, breathing heavily. 800mg would have you feeling deathly, it's massively underdosed


 I've been sat by a fan all day, I sleep with the fan blasting on me and I still have sweats, been looking up on some stuff about water retention and dnp along with low t3 levels due to the dnp, seems it's very common, supposedly I should be burning 6300 cals a day using the formula from this thread

http://www.tdforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/2011-echos-guide-on-how-to-use-dnp-24-dinitrophenol/

I found this very interesting to help with what I'm going through as my body temperature is rising causing water retention as well


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

BJ98 said:


> I've been sat by a fan all day, I sleep with the fan blasting on me and I still have sweats, been looking up on some stuff about water retention and dnp along with low t3 levels due to the dnp, seems it's very common, supposedly I should be burning 6300 cals a day using the formula from this thread
> 
> http://www.tdforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/2011-echos-guide-on-how-to-use-dnp-24-dinitrophenol/
> 
> I found this very interesting to help with what I'm going through as my body temperature is rising causing water retention as well


 Cold baths were a saviour, would literally sit in one on and off all day. Spray yourself with water, sit in front of fan. Avoid carb heavy foods. Get enough electrolytes.

be careful, crystal takes about 5days to fully build up in the body and could be a lethal dose


----------



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

Growing Lad said:


> Cold baths were a saviour, would literally sit in one on and off all day. Spray yourself with water, sit in front of fan. Avoid carb heavy foods. Get enough electrolytes.
> 
> be careful, crystal takes about 5days to fully build up in the body and could be a lethal dose


 How much weight on average would you have lost after the dnp has left your system


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Scale barely budged for me apart from those first few pounds. I was bloated to hell, face, looked s**t. Lost about 10-12 lbs over the week after stopping whilst muscles also filled out


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Drop in weight won't be linear and won't necessarily be the same every time you use it. Go by the mirror and manipulate macros if in doubt; it can be more effective for some with lower carb and others without any changes to their diet. The more fat you hold, the more water you may hold too. Water retention is also affected by genetics. Make sure you're supplementing with all the necessities (assuming you know what you need to). Also when you say bloating do you mean just watery or you have indigestion?


----------

